# Gecko Obsession



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's how our evening goes, as soon as the sun goes down. (we have bells hanging on the back door for the dogs to ring when they want out).

Anyone else have evenings like this?


Sundown
Ring, ring - Lilah wants out - must hunt geckos, (who are hanging out at the very top of the porch so she can't catch them any way!)
Bark, Bark!! come down let me catch you! Bark, Bark!
Ring, ring, - Robbie wants out to see what Lilah is barking at
2 minutes later, scratch, scratch Lilah wants in 
2 minutes later, Ring, ring - Lilah wants out - must hunt geckos
Bark, Bark!! come down let me catch you! Bark, Bark!
Ring, ring, - Robbie wants out to see what Lilah is barking at
2 minutes later, scratch, scratch Lilah wants in 
2 minutes later, Ring, ring - Lilah wants out - must hunt geckos
Bark, Bark!! come down let me catch you! Bark, Bark!
Ring, ring, - Robbie wants out to see what Lilah is barking at
2 minutes later, scratch, scratch Lilah wants in 
2 minutes later, Ring, ring - Lilah wants out - must hunt geckos
Bark, Bark!! come down let me catch you! Bark, Bark!
Ring, ring, - Robbie wants out to see what Lilah is barking at
2 minutes later, scratch, scratch Lilah wants in 
2 minutes later, Ring, ring - Lilah wants out - must hunt geckos
Bark, Bark!! come down let me catch you! Bark, Bark!
Ring, ring, - Robbie wants out to see what Lilah is barking at
2 minutes later, scratch, scratch Lilah wants in 

And repeat from 8 pm until 10:30, when I've finally had enough and put the dogs in their crates for the evening.


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

wow!!!!!! sounds like ur busy!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

LOL Sounds like River in the evenings. She never barks until the sun goes down but then she must go out about 5 times and bark at the air.

Hooch


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL...that's funny, glad we have a dogie door


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> LOL...that's funny, glad we have a dogie door


 
LOLOLOLOL---That's exactly what I thought!!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You guys that have dog doors, what do you do about the mud they track in when the weather's bad?


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

LMAO! Loved the gecko bark story! You'd think the geckos would move out.:



mylissyk said:


> You guys that have dog doors, what do you do about the mud they track in when the weather's bad?


LOL, oh my! I can only imagine the mess I'd have here.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Here's how our evening goes, as soon as the sun goes down. (we have bells hanging on the back door for the dogs to ring when they want out).
> 
> Anyone else have evenings like this?
> 
> ...


That explains Shianna to the tea except she does that all day long. She goes outside to look for lizards but can only stay outside no more than 10-15 minutes at a time because it's too hot. By 8:30 I'm done for the day and she doesn't go outside anymore plus it's too dark.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> You guys that have dog doors, what do you do about the mud they track in when the weather's bad?


I put the doggie door in the kitchen next to the sliding door - the kitchen is all tile floor and we keep 2-3 beach towels right under where they come in. If we can catch them in time we towel off their feet, if not, comes off the tile pretty easy.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

hahahha. that's funny. 

Rosco just likes being outside, so he's always bugging me to let him out. If we had a doggie door all we'd hear all day is "Whoosh, flop flop" from him going in and out.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

"Whosh-flop,flop X 3" with NorCal pack.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Do you ever look around and wonder where they went?


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

That sounds like Penny too, although we don't know why she has to be in and out like that. We don't have geckos or rabbits or anything to speak of on a regular basis.

She's just up and barking and wants out. Checks once around the yard and wants back in. Then out, then in. Then wants out but won't go out. This one frustrates the heck out of hubby. She stands at the door and looks at us like "Well, what part of dog standing at door don't you get?" Then when we get up and approach door, she goes to the middle of the room and stands there (laughing I'm sure) and refuses to go near the door. She'll do that 3 or 4 times to hubby. Finally I get up and she goes right out. Really frustrates him! This goes on from about 8 to 10 every night and starts AFTER she's 'fetched' my shoes and I've played on the floor with her. Finally it lights out and then she's all "don't touch me, I'm sleeping". Our services are no longer wanted or needed! Golden staff is off duty until morning!:smooch:


----------

